
Ask HN: Alternative investments to the stock market in 2020? - hoerzu
Small backstory:
I have started with crypto, sneakers, solar energy, art, wind turbines and sportsbetting. What have you tried? I&#x27;m looking for something long term and sustainable for the world.
======
derrick_jensen
I might buy some of these Uber bonds [1], they are probably my favorite of the
current tech companies, so why not help out a bit.

[1]: [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-13/uber-
to-s...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-13/uber-to-
sell-750-million-of-bonds-after-grubhub-deal-report)

